# Stop Watching Porn



## Lukeyd (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I just have a little bit to say about porn. Now i have nothing against porn and my reasons against it have nothing to do with morals, this is only in the context of DP. I have had DP for 1.5 years, however My DP has since gotten a lot better as of about 3 months ago and i'll say i am about 65% back to normal.

I noticed that when I developed DP, my porn use increased quite a bit. I was now watching porn every day or every other day, and i was watching quite extreme stuff. Although, in that brainfog state, i wasn't really aware of anything in my own life. Everything felt like a dream so i wasn't noticing this pattern. I read something about excessive porn use being linked to social anxiety and depression. I decided it may be a good idea that i stopped.

initially i stopped porn and masturbation, but i only lasted about 3 weeks and then caved, getting back heavily into both (i had to make up for lost time







). But i noticed something during those 3 weeks. Although i still found it hard to connect with people, my social anxiety had decreased DRAMATICALLY. I could have conversations with people no problem and i was generally more excited about life. I remember my brother telling me something that made me laugh for ages, and it felt incredible to really feel that amidst DP.

If you have noticed that you are watching more porn since you have gotten DP, i understand. I watched it because it was one of the few forms of pleasure that was still available to me in that state of mind. Porn has a way of making you even more reclusive and anxious if you use it regularly. So for DP this is a nightmare. This is a great website if you want to educate yourself more on how porn affects your brain http://yourbrainonporn.com/ .

Now i masturbate without porn. I feel much better about myself and a lot of my anxiety is leaving me. Give it a try, go 2 weeks without porn and see how you feel. If it doesn't make you feel any better then wack away









p.s. i hope this didn't come off preachy, it is just something that genuinely made me feel better


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


----------



## Totally DP'D (Jun 8, 2011)

Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


----------



## Brando2600 (Apr 22, 2010)

*Could not find a pentuple post fail meme*


----------



## Frosty (Jun 13, 2011)

Totally DP said:


> Good observation. I guess there is something about porn that that turns other people into objects - in a sense 'depersonalises' them. Also I imagine for some people watching it can cause guilt and anxiety leading to increased mental distress.


I have a feeling it has nothing to do with turning people into objects, unless you're watching your self in porn, which i assume you're not lol. And why would you feel guilt? unless you're watching the dark stuff, which most dont....i think...

In my head it would be something more along these lines

Wow, that looks like fun -> i should get a girl friend -> i can't get one that hot, obviously -> i could still get one -> i probably wont be able to do all of that stuff though -> what if i can't get her off -> of course i can't -> i can't get a gf -> i mean look at me -> i'll be alone for ever = Sad face and anxiety over it

it's not Exactly my train of thought, but its more or less the grand strokes of it ...heh see what i did there... But anyways, i noticed the same thing so i just stopped all together a year or so ago. It didn't really help with my dp/dr or social anxiety, but it wasn't in my head all the time crushing what little spirit i had left.

So i'd have to say i agree, it could help people if they stopped. but like 99% of the helpful things for dp/dr its pretty much random who it actually works for.


----------



## cris24333 (Oct 30, 2010)

z


----------

